# Lily's first time :)



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello!

Yesterday morning I went up to the barn to feed the animals and heard little babies crying, and sure enough our first timer doe Lily had just given birth to two beautiful tricolor doelings. Couldn't ask for any better! :wahoo: So excited and have already picked out a few names, as we will be keeping these two. I will work on getting pictures today and posting them


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Congratulations! Twin does, and colorful ones at that  I can't wait for pics!


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Pictures!! Kids are always so dang adorable!!


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks! Here are some pics not the best but will get more.
Also having a hard time picking out names...onder: Any ideas?


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

aww so cute and I love their coloring


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

Maya and Sassafras!!


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Dandylion? You could call her Dandy.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I would name the darker one Star Flower for the marking on her side. I like Sassafras for the other.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Pretty ! Congrats !


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Man those are some cuties! I like sassafras too!


----------



## ShanLouise37 (Jul 4, 2014)

They are absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations!:stars:


----------

